# any vaginal babies with allergies, eczema or asthma



## cdklontz (Jan 10, 2008)

I had a c-section 8 months ago with my first son, and I am now filled with regret. I have been reading articles online regarding a study that says that c-section babies miss out on all of the good bacteria that is located in the mother's birth canal (bacteria that is essential for the development of the immune system), and now I am terrified that my son will have a compromised immune system for life! Ugh! One of the articles scared me more than the other. I can't find the link to the scary one (which said vaginal birth is critical and vital to the baby's life long term), but here is the one about asthma:

http://www.family-tips.org/in/160

At the very least the study indicates that my son will be much more likely to have allergies and asthma and possibly other problems. When I stopped to think about it, all of my friends that are c-section moms have kids who have eczema, allergies and/or asthma. I am in a panic.

Are there any moms out there that have children from vaginal deliveries that have food allergies, eczema or asthma? I would love to know that c-section babies aren't the only ones. I would love for you to share your stories, experiences, advice, etc.
Thanks.


----------



## CalebsMama05 (Nov 26, 2005)

I have asthma and was a vaginal (albeit premature) birth. my younger son was vaginal and he has (I believe) asthma. his dr agrees with me but she doesn't want to diagnose him yet


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

My dd was a vaginal med. free birth and she has allergies (both food and seasonal), eczema and asthma. I believe her eczema is partly due to genetics and believe strongly that vax played a roll as well because of the timing of the vax and onset of eczema. Asthma is something you see a lot with eczema kids and allergies as well.


----------



## sniffmommy (Mar 15, 2007)

Both born vaginally...one has excema and the other nut allergies. Both were vacinnated in the 70s. Sometimes its external, sometimes its genetics...


----------



## Breeder (May 28, 2006)

My DH was a vaginal birth and he had severe allergies as a child, his brother also vaginal has severe asthma. And my sister (vag of course) has eczema.

All those kids were full term too. So while the vaginal bateria may be beneficial it doesn't guarantee that a child will not have these issues.

The c/s wasn't your fault (unless you planned it) don't beat yourself up over it, you did the best you could at the time. I understand that remorse, but your child is not damaged because of it and your bond can be just as strong as a vaginally birthed baby.


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

I have asthma and was a vaginal birth. I also was deathly allergic (throat would close from hives) to just about every food out there for the first three years of my life. My middle child was a vaginal birth and has asthma. My oldest was a c-section and has none of the above.


----------



## VijayOwens (Aug 26, 2006)

Hm. That's interesting but there are so many other variables. I wouldn't beat myself up if I were you.

My older DD was a vaginal birth and has no allergies or health issues that I can think of. Unless there is a diagnosis for CONSTANT TALKING. lol









My younger DD was an emergency c-section and she does have eczema (argh I always want to spell it with an x in there) but no other health issues.

-Vijay


----------



## Blucactus (Nov 20, 2006)

Yes.

My first son was a C-section, vaxed till age 18 months and has no allergies etc. My second son was a VBAC--super healthy pregnancy, completely unmedicated and full term, untraumatic vaginal birth, at home. No vaxes, and he has severe food allergies and mild eczema. So you never know. I assume you didn't choose a C section for your convenience, and there is nothing you can do about it now, as you can't go back and redo your birth.


----------



## tireesix (Apr 27, 2006)

Don't feel bad, my DDs have a milk allergy but it runs in the family. Both vaginal births.


----------



## Blueena (Apr 3, 2007)

Don't beat yourself up about it, my daughter was a perfectly normal vaginal delivery and she has severe eczema and is allergic to egg.


----------



## prairiemommy (Sep 25, 2003)

My eldest has asthma.

My 3rd child has eczema.

My 4th child has eczema, cow's milk protein allergy, possible wheat/other grains allergies as well.

All my children were vaginal births. The only one (the 2nd) who doesn't seem to have any of this was my preemie, NICU baby. Go figure. I bet genetics has more to do with it than anything.


----------



## notneb (Aug 31, 2006)

DH, DS, DSS and I were all vaginal deliveries. DS has and I had mild eczema. DH has asthma. DSS has both asthma and some food allergies, mostly outgrown at this point. Your son may or may not experience ecema, asthma or allergies, and I'm not inclined to think that c-section vs. vaginal birth is the deciding factor.


----------



## mama_ani (Aug 2, 2007)

All of my children have been vaginal births. All of them have asthma and/or environmental allergies. My youngest has food allergies, asthma and environmental allergies. All of my children had excema when they were small (under 2) and my youngest still does.


----------



## nashvillemidwife (Dec 2, 2007)

My husband was born vaginally and exclusively breast fed for the first 6 months and has horrible allergies and asthma.


----------



## cdklontz (Jan 10, 2008)

thank you for all of the posts. i have been worried sick over this...just being afraid that my ds would suffer long term effects of a c-section. thanks again.


----------



## northwoods1995 (Nov 17, 2003)

I have asthma and I was born vaginally.


----------



## HarperRose (Feb 22, 2007)

All 3 fo my kids were vaginal births (1 hospital, 1 home w/ mw, 1 home UC) and all 3 have eczema AND allergies (seasonal and environmental).


----------



## Rockies5 (May 17, 2005)

all babies were vaginal and med free, all have excema to varing degrees, food allergies and one has asthma. and hayfever and enviormental allergies as well


----------



## cj'smommy (Aug 14, 2003)

DS#1 - vaginal birth has environmental allergies, dust mite allergies, had a milk protein intolerance as a baby and has asthma. He has had crop, pnemonia and in general more health issues than DS#2 who was a c-section.

DS#2 - c-section baby hasn't had any of those problems.







He gets a runny nose every once in awhile but that's it.


----------



## Ironica (Sep 11, 2005)

It's true that being born by c-section does increase baby's risk for allergies a tiny bit. BUT, being born by c-section _to a mom with allergies_ increases baby's risk for allergies a LOT.

http://www.americanscientist.org/tem...true&print=yes

Asthma and allergies are both autoimmune disorders that appear to be very closely related in some ways, so this info is relevant to your inquiry. Make sure to click on the pics for detailed caption information.

IOW... *just* delivering by c-section has only a small effect. *Just* family history has only a small effect (but bigger than c-section). The two together have a synergistic effect that dramatically increases the chances of allergy.

You can start your child on probiotics now (sprinkle the powder on your nipples before nursing) and possibly improve or mitigate things. By being aware of the issue and the possible factors involved, you're going to be in a much better position to help this NOT be a lifelong problem.

Believe me, I know how you feel. Between 11 doses of IV antibiotics during labor and a c-section delivery, it's totally NOT a surprise that my son is allergic to wheat, dairy, and canola (so far). But we do what we can, and when we know better, we do better!


----------



## prettymom (Feb 23, 2007)

DD was a natural vaginal birth, and is allergic to cow's milk and is prone to eczema (usually from the cow's milk). DH and I never had allergies or eczema. DH was born c-section, and really couldn't be any healthier. He rarely gets sick, and says as a child the only time he missed school was when he broke his leg. Of course, my experience is just anecdotal, but I agree that while a c-section CAN contribute to those things, it doesn't mean it WILL, or that other factors can't trump it.


----------



## Redifer (Nov 25, 2006)

Both dd's were vaginal, DD1 has allergies, DD2 has allergies and eczema.

Both my sister and I were vaginal; I have allergies, my sister has eczema. I'm older, she's younger.

I think it's a lot more genetic than just way of birth.


----------



## clutterbug (Apr 6, 2007)

I know lots of babies (and grownups!) born vaginally with one, some or all of those issues. I have a friend with two children, both with pretty serious food allergies, both born vaginally (their dad had alot of allergies as a kid, that obviously has factored in for them, but I know lots of people with no family history and no c-section with allergies, too). DS has some issues with eczema and he was born vaginally...but my skin is prone to eczema, too, so again the family thing seems to play in there.

Maybe the risk is slightly higher with a c-section, but it's just a risk, it's not a sure-thing cause and effect relationship.


----------



## momtob&t (Mar 29, 2007)

My dd not only was delivered vaginally, but also (and still is) breastfed, which is also supposed to reduce the risks of allergies, eczema and asthma, but she still has food allergies and very bad eczema. Just to be clear, I am not trying to put down the benefits of breastfeeding, I just think that some kids are just going to get these things no matter what you do, so don't feel bad...


----------



## aweynsayl (Sep 27, 2003)

oh, momma. i hear ya. as if the c-s wasnt enough to deal with on its own. both my dh and i were born vaginally (though dh was really pushed back in then pulled out














, and we both have allergies, and dh has asthma. ITA-- there are so many causes. DS is, thus far, knock on wood, as healthy as a horse.







i know i got waaay caught up in cause-effect thinking... and, well. really, you can find evidence for just about anything, kwim? build that baby a good immune system by bfing, probiotics, avoiding artificial parfumes and chemicals and stuff, but mostly, just love that baby up and love YOU up.
xoxoxox


----------



## L J (Apr 6, 2006)

Mama. I know its easier said than done, but try not to beat yourself up about things that are out of your control. You can't turn back the clock, so there is really no sense in stressing yourself out at this point, kwim?

FWIW, my son, born UC after a complete UP, who has never in his 13 months seen the inside of a doctor's office or hospital, who was exclusively BF'd for 7 months and is still nursing very frequently now, who was born to a mom who herself is unvaxed, who lives in the healthiest environment I can provide (no toxic cleaning chemicals, no smoke, etc) still has a pretty bad case of eczema. I think in his case, its just genetic. I had it as a baby, and outgrew it as a young child. I am hoping he will, too.


----------



## Ygle (Mar 2, 2007)

My vaginally home-birthed, nonvaxed, exclusively breastfed by a whole foods plant based diet mom has eczema... and he's the only one of my children and on both sides of the family to have had it... and it's pretty bad. So I guess you just never know...


----------



## Mosaic (Jun 20, 2005)

Yup, my med-free naturally birthed DD has allergies and eczema, and so do I. That's from the list of things I hoped NOT to pass down to her!


----------



## AlpineMama (Aug 16, 2007)

My husband has all three...


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

My vaginally born daughter has eczema and some kind of allergy that we are trying to identify.


----------



## meowee (Jul 8, 2004)

All of my kids were born naturally (1 wtih an epidural, the rest not), and all have eczema to varying degrees, one so badly that it looked like she had 2nd degree burns all over her face, legs, and arms. It even was on her stomach sometimes. It was the open oozing kind, poor thing.


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

ds was an unmedicated vaginal birth, he has food intolerances (not true allergies, we had him tested) that will result in eczema, bowel disturbance, and behavioral changes when those foods are consumed. imho, allergies, asthma, and eczema all have to do with the current toxic state our world is in (try as you might, you can't get away from it all, kwim? sad.) improper nutrition (even with a whole foods based diet, certain nutrients can be lacking.) vaccinations, the products we use in our homes and on our bodies, etc. i honestly think that most people's eczema stems from lack of certain nutrients and consumption of foods that the person is allergic or intolerant to. when i was pregnant with ds i ate the SAD, and he is intolerant to the foods that i consumed the most via processed foods-gluten, corn, and soy. he had the vit K shot and the first in the series of hep B. i hope at some point we can heal his gut so that he doesn't have to avoid these foods for the rest of his life. anyways, just my 2 cents.


----------



## DreamsInDigital (Sep 18, 2003)

My DS, born naturally, had severe eczema and multiple food allergies as a baby. He has outgrown the eczema and most of the food allergies but he still can't tolerate peanuts or cow's milk.


----------



## Munchkimo (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cdklontz* 
When I stopped to think about it, all of my friends that are c-section moms have kids who have eczema, allergies and/or asthma. I am in a panic.

Is it possible that these moms are just generally less inclined toward all things natural whether it be bath products or childbirth?

Mine were both born at home and both have allergies and occasional eczema.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

I was c-section and have allergies and eczema. The allergies began as allergies to cats and hay fever, but the cat allergy lessened over time and now I only have occasional reactions. The hay fever is less in this state. I was breastfed to age 3.

My mother, who has much worse cat and seasonal allergies than me, was born vaginally. I don't know if she was breastfed.

My little brother was a VBAC had very bad hay fever which has gotten better over time. Was breastfed to around 9 months.


----------



## amymom (Oct 31, 2008)

my second baby was also born a vaginal delivery and has sever eczema, severe food allergies and recently was diagnosed with asthma. my first has none of the above and he was a vaginal delivery as well


----------



## AlpineMama (Aug 16, 2007)

DH was vaginal; he has eczema. It appears as if DS will be going down that path too.







DS and DD were both vaginal, btw.


----------



## Nosy (Feb 23, 2004)

DS1- vaginal, severe asthma
DS2- c-section, no asthma (but I would love for him to have been vaginal, too)


----------



## nursingmom (Nov 24, 2001)

A friend of mine had medicated vaginal birth (epidural + pitocin) and her son has eczema. Her dad has severe eczema all his life.. so, it's most likely genetics.

Just a note... babies in third world counties do not have allergies or eczema. To fight hunger, babies in Africa are givinpe anut paste as early as 6 months of age. Peanut paste to 6 months babies in US could be detrimental... but not in Africa where mothers and babies are expose to soil, nature, outdoors..etc. I read somewhere that it's good to visit farms while you are pregnant to reduce chance of eczema, allegies.


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

I'm another one with a healthy c/s baby and a vbac (homebirth) baby with food sensitivities.


----------



## Greenmama2AJ (Jan 10, 2008)

I was a vaginal baby - I had excema and have allergies.

My DS was a vaginal baby - he is allergy free.

Quote:

Babies in third world counties do not have allergies or eczema
This is interesting. Do you have any sources for this? Sounds a bit all or nothing to me. I know that Indigineous Australians have allergies to several of the same things Western cultures do, infact, they are a little more sensitive to some Western foods etc - as shown by their poor health stats. Of course, in a traditional lifestyle they wouldn't be drinking cows milk or eating peanuts either.

When it comes to allergies I wouldn't beat yourself up. There's mounting evidence its genetics.


----------



## caedmyn (Jan 13, 2006)

C-section babies may be more likely to have food intolerances/etc, but you will find loads of vaginally birthed babies who have food intolerances. My DD was homebirthed, no vaxes, no antibiotics for either of us, very healthy diets, exclusively BF...had eczema and is intolerant to dairy, wheat, oats, egg, nuts, and coconut. None of my friends' kids had "ideal" starts and they're all healthier than my DD. So basically it's a crap-shoot IMO.


----------



## jessemoon (May 31, 2004)

Both my brother and I were vaginal, breastfed, hippie babies raised on organic veggies, goat milk and a healthy supply of dirt.

We both have allergies and excema.

My ds and dd were both vaginal, breastfed babies. Both have allergies.


----------



## Romana (Mar 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cdklontz* 
Are there any moms out there that have children from vaginal deliveries that have food allergies, eczema or asthma?

Sure, tons. I'm one of them. I was born vaginally but I have seasonal allergies and am allergic to almost all raw fruits and vegetables (oral allergy syndrome).

My brother was born vaginally and has seasonal allergies.

My ds was born vaginally and he had a tiny bit of eczema on the inside of his elbow in the crease . . . it's gone away but has had me a bit worried.

When I was growing up (& where I was born) the area had a lot of coal-fired power plants (and hence a lot of pollution). There seems to be some research that indicates that exposure to that kind of pollution can lead to allergies. My brother and I are the first ones in the family to develop seasonal allergies. We also had a very, very healthy diet growing up and were breastfed.

C/s may increase the risk but it's not like a vaginal birth is any sort of guarantee.


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

I had two vaginal babies.

Dd1 we thought had allergies but it turns out she has Celiac Disease (an intolerance to wheat gluten). Futher testing shows that dh has it too, and probably his sister and her baby (they still need to be tested).

Dd2 had a LOT of feeding problems from day one. She was born with a very severe form of allergies that affect her GI system. She got a feeding tube at 3 months old and still has one today due to limited diet (doesn't use it much though). You can look up her disease at www.apfed.org/ee.htm . She also had eczema as a baby and has asthma and the usual enviro and food allergies that are more common. I also have asthma, allergies, and have mild eczema, and it turns out I also have EE! But not as bad as hers. My father has severe eczema, asthma and allergies and almost died from it.

I really strongly feel that most allergies are inherited or they develop due to mutations from chemicals in our environment. Bfing can delay them sometimes. I don't know much about the vag birth canal thing, but if allergies are in your genes you are going to get them. The only question is when.


----------



## TzippityDoulah (Jun 29, 2005)

my VBAC daughter has gluten allergy (celiac actually), and can't handle much sugar or pasturized milk. when she was little she was intolerant of corn, soy, milk, wheat, and oats.

I also have celiac and don't have lots of pasturized milk well. I was born c/s.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Me, c-section
Little brother, vaginal
Grew up with pets.

Both of us have had allergic reactions to cat dander, assorted pollens, and dust.


----------



## njbeachgirl (Oct 8, 2006)

Both my kids were vaginal births- both had eczema. (DD grew out of hers- hoping DS will too, but his is worse than hers ever was).

DH was vaginal birthed also, and he has awful seasonal allergies.


----------



## Pyrodjm (Jan 9, 2007)

I have a ton of allergies and they trigger pretty bad eczema. I was born without drugs vaginally. My brother was also born naturally and has excellent skin and no known allergies. I really think it is largely genetic.


----------



## boscopup (Jul 15, 2005)

My brother was born vaginally, without drugs, and breastfed... lots of seasonal allergies, allergic to cats, etc.

Both my kids were born vaginally, without medication. #1 was premature and got a bit of formula the first couple days he was eating (before my milk came in around day 5)... he has allergic conjuctivitis, but that's about it. #2 was born out of hospital, full term... never a drop of formula, and ebf for 5.5 months (bf for 22 months). He has contact allergies (detergents and such) where he gets mystery hives. He also has seasonal allergies. No asthma, thankfully, but he gets colds ALL the time, ear infections with the colds, etc. His immune system is much lower than his brother's. I think he just got the bad genetics (probably the same ones my brother has).

I know tons and tons of kids with major allergies/asthma/etc. that were born vaginally, and tons of kids that are perfectly healthy born via C/S. An increase risk does NOT mean your child will have a problem. It just means that in a large sample group, they saw a slightly higher number in one group than another. If 1 in 100 has allergies when born vaginally and 5 in a 100 has allergies when born via C/S, you've got a large difference in risk, yet the risk is still very low, kwim? (note that I totally made up those numbers







)


----------



## PNWmama (Sep 2, 2006)

My son was born vaginally and has excema and food allergies.


----------



## *Erin* (Mar 18, 2002)

i was a drug free vaginally birthed kid, and i have a few allergies. my dd was drug free vaginally birthed and gets sneezy during pollen season, and gets keratosis on her arms, and my ds was a csection after an epidural and general anesthesia, and was given abx iv for 2 days, and he gets eczema on his neck and in light spots on his legs and cheeks from time to time. he also has some mild food sensitivities, but so do dd, dh, and i.

i think it's a combo of birth and genetics.


----------



## reece19 (May 21, 2008)

My oldest was a vaginal birth (I can't remember if there were drugs involved - I'm not the birth mom) and she has a nut allergy and excema.

Youngest was a c-section at 28 weeks and she's never had any allergies.


----------



## leila1213 (Sep 15, 2006)

Haven't read all the replies so I don't know if this has been mentioned, but there is an mdc mama who has done a lot of research and has a blog on this topic: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=941070


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

DS1 was born vaginally and drug free and BF for over a year. He has severe eczema and we are tracking down his allergies. He seems to catch every "bug" that goes around too. I think it's largely genetic, poor little guy just got all of it!!


----------



## chandasz (Apr 13, 2005)

Ah mama. Don't beat yourself up.

I have an allergy to nitrates/sufates. My husband is mildly allergic to some cats.

I had 2 completely natural births. We didn't introduce solids until 7 months. We used only organic foods. Both children are still nursing. We do extremely delayed and selective vaccinations

My older daughter has eczema and reactive airway asthma. It's getting better but it was VERY severe (she was hospitalized for it once and many many ER visits). She is also allergic to cats/dogs/eggs

My younger daughter has had 2 bouts of pneumonia (she will be 2 this week). Don't know about any allergies yet

We don't smoke. No history of asthma.

I have spent many days wondering what I could have done to cause this with my older daughter. It seems so unfair.

We have to remember that we need to move forward and not beat ourselves up for perceptions of what we think we did wrong.

There is no way to know if these things would have been present without a c-section. I don't know if my older would have had her issues if I had not smoked before I got pregnant. Who knows.


----------



## monkaha (Jan 22, 2004)

Both of my vag-born kiddos have asthma. There are so many other variables to the cause of asthma that you CAN control. Don't smoke around the baby, don't let others smoke around the baby. Control allergens, eat a healthy diet, etc etc. My favorite asthma blog, should you need one (for reassurance and/or asthma info) is www.theasthmamom.com

Be gentle with yourself, mama. Your baby is lucky to have a mom willing to look for ways to keep her healthy; just don't stress yourself out too much with all the info available.


----------



## WeasleyMum (Feb 27, 2007)

In my family, my sister, brother and I were all born vaginally. (Which sounds weird to say that way!) Of the three of us, two have asthma and one, my brother, had pretty bad eczema as a child. We were all breast-fed too. As PP have pointed out, there are just so many variables in this equation.


----------



## gini1313 (Jul 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cdklontz* 
Are there any moms out there that have children from vaginal deliveries that have food allergies, eczema or asthma? I would love to know that c-section babies aren't the only ones. I would love for you to share your stories, experiences, advice, etc.
Thanks.

Both my kids were vaginal. I couldn't eat dairy or peanuts with ds while he was nursing. I am pretty sure he has some food sensitivities, but haven't had him tested yet. Dd has eczema on her feet/legs. I would worry more if I couldn't breastfeed my kids, but then again, both of them were breastfed for at least a year so who knows...

If there is one thing I learned in parenting is to stop worrying about the coulda/shoulda. There will always be things that I woulda/coulda/shoulda done. I do the best I can with the knowledge/experiences that I have at the time I am doing it. That is all I can do as a parent and I am confident it will be good enough. Even if there are things I would change if I could.

Your baby will be fine, and honestly, if s/he has allergies or eczema, I would doubt it has anything to do with a c section. The bacteria in the birth canal can't be that great for stopping allergies and stuff. They come in contact with bacteria constantly after they are born... I haven't seen the articles, though.

Don't beat yourself up about what you can't change. Learn from it and move on.


----------



## flapjack (Mar 15, 2005)

Two of mine had eczema as babies, one now has asthma. The eczema was food-related. All were born at home.

Sometimes, crap happens. You had that c-section for a reason, and if you hadn't, you might not have that precious babe in your arms to worry about. Asthma sucks, but if I hadn't breastfed my asthmatic son, he might not have made it through some of his more severe attacks. Sadly, the years of having him glued to my nipple were not as effective at preventing allergies as LLL would have me believe. You deal with it, you accept that life unfolds as it should (though not always as we want it to) and welcome whatever comes.








Do you want to talk about your feelings about your section? We'll listen if you do.


----------



## buckeye_mama (Oct 6, 2008)

DS was born vaginally, and our doc recently diagnosed him with Reactive Airway Disease, and believes he has asthma...


----------



## funkymamajoy (May 25, 2008)

I'm a vaginal birth with asthma and all my sibs, all vaginal births, have seasonal respiratory allergies.

My son was a c-section baby and also has seasonal allergies.

Remember risk does not equal guarantee.


----------



## sweetsunshine85 (Jun 5, 2008)

I have one sister who has asthma and one who has eczema, both were born vaginally...


----------



## Serenyd (Jan 6, 2008)

My son had eczema shortly after he was born last jan, but it cleared up after I stopped giving him supplemental bottles of formula. I had supply issues and I have work/school part-time so it was necessary for a bit. I've noticed if I give him milk products he gets congested too, so I try to avoid it.


----------



## crittersmom (Mar 24, 2005)

All of my births have been vaginal without pain meds.My oldest two have eczema and the younger two don't even have a hint of allergies.my oldest has the worse case and he had RSV at 5 weeks even though he did not fit the risk profile.We have to read some these studies with a grain of salt.i read that if you have a Pit induction in CA your baby has a risk of Autism.I worried over it for awhile since my 2nd was born in CA with a Pit induction but then realized I did the best I could with the info I had and would deal with anything that happens when it happens instead of worrying and not enjoying my baby.
Love yourself, love your baby.((hugs)))


----------



## emaye_to_2 (Jan 16, 2008)

My son has been diagnosed for asthma for almost four years.. and he is almost 5 1/2 now. The doctors didn't know why his asthma started so young but thought it could *possibly be* because he was an out-of-hospital waterbirth with respiratory distress and fluid in the lungs that entailed a five day trip to the NICU on delivery day. However both my husband and me have asthma at different times.


----------



## 2sweetboysmom (Aug 1, 2006)

All my boys were born vaginaly.
DS 1 selectively vaxed







has asthma.
DS 2 even more selectively vaxed







has no allergies asthma or excema.
DS 3 unvaxed







has seasonal asthma, excema, and is allergic to soy, corn, peanuts, cow dairy, and gluten.

DS 3 was born VERY rapidly (read; less than 30 seconds in the birth canal) I have wondered if perhaps his gut was not properly colonized as a result.


----------



## WC_hapamama (Sep 19, 2005)

I've had 4 vaginal births, with 2 children with eczema and allergies, 1 child with eczema, and one child with no known allergies and no eczema.

DH and I were both vaginal, unmedicated births with allergies and eczema.

We can trace a similar history to our grandparents... in our family it seems to have a strong hereditary component.


----------



## pazerific (Oct 25, 2006)

one of my bffs had a vaginal birth, and her dd has pretty serious food and environmental allergies, as well as eczema. she also has allergies and asthma and was a vaginal birth.

i have allergies and food sensitivities, and was a vaginal birth. my dad is the same way. seems to me there's more of a connection to heredity than the manner of birth in things like this.


----------



## 2lilsweetfoxes (Apr 11, 2005)

My daughter and I were both born vaginally. We both have eczema.


----------



## poisonedapple (Jan 5, 2004)

Three of my sisters were vaginal, med free deliveries, and two have allergies and asthma, one much more severe than the other. I was under the notion that it can be hereditary, and that seems to be the case in my neck of the woods.

I was a "bum-in-the-canal-three-weeks-overdue-c-section" delivery, and have both asthma and allergies, but as others in my family were not of the same delivery and have the same issue, I wouldn't jump to that conclusion.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

I have asthma and was born vaginally, w/ no pain meds, but I did receive the few vaxes they gave in the 80s. I also have lots of seasonal allergies.

My c/s baby had one set of vaxes and was my easiest baby. He only had problems w/ milk, soy, and egg.

Evan and Ilana were my VBAC babies, no vaxes, and were intolerant to just about everything, well, Evan was. I did the TED w/ him. They both had milk, soy, egg, wheat issues and Evan had way more. They both have had seasonal allergies as well, Evan has outgrown his, but Ilana still has some issues w/ hers.


----------

